# Hi Standard Dog Food??



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

What have you guys heard about it? I have been feeding Black Gold for a few years, but am considering switching...


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

I switched from Black Gold to Hi Standard about a year and a half ago, and have not noticed any change in my dog. I feed the purple most of the year and switch to the orange (I think that's the color) about mid October for the increased fat and protien for the fall hunts and the colder winter weather.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I've been feeding the purple bag since day one of my pups time at home. I looked at, and talked with many people when I was making the decision and decided this was the best food for the dollar and performance of my dog.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

http://forums.ukcdogs.com/printthread.p ... did=330335


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I made the same switch and it just didn't work at all for my dogs. They looked horrible on Hi Standard and their stools never did firm up the whole time through several bags. I switched away from Hi Standard and my dogs have nice coats and solid stools again.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been feeding it for two or three years now. The dogs are doing great. I feed the hotter stuff to my younger dog and the purple bag to my older dogs. I have had no trouble.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I have been feeding it since before it even hit the stores. I run EPs and they look great with plenty of energy. During the season they are typically ran off horseback, so they are getting ran hard. Great product and even better pricing. I highly recommend it.


----------

